# Blue Storm Tutorial



## anmackey85 (Jan 24, 2008)

What I Used           

Vaseline
MAC Shadestick in Shimmersand
Light Teal Frost e/s
Matte Teal e/s
Navy e/s
Bone e/s
White Frost e/s
MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
MAC Power Kohl in Feline
Loreal Telescopic in Carbon Black 

Apply a light layer of Vaseline over entire lid and brow bone.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Apply Shimmersand to lid and into crease.





Put Light Teal Frost e/s on inner corners of lids.





Put Matte Teal e/s on outer 2/3rds of the lid.





Apply Navy e/s to outer v.





Apply Bone e/s to brow bone and blend out harsh lines.





Apply White Frost e/s to brow bone and tearduct to highlight.









Apply Shimmersand to lower lashline then line with the Teals and Blue e/s mimicking the order from the lid.





Line upper lashine with Blacktrack and waterline with Feline. Apply 2 coats of mascara to lashes.

















This was my very first tutorial so thank you for looking


----------



## nunu (Jan 24, 2008)

so beautiful


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 24, 2008)

thats very nice!!!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 24, 2008)

Very pretty! Teal is such a delicious color,
and it looks great on you!


----------



## iSHi (Jan 24, 2008)

I love those colors!!  Great job and thank you!


----------



## nikki (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the tut!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 24, 2008)

Awesome look!  Love the colors!


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Jan 24, 2008)

This is very cute.... Great Job! You make me wanna try a tutorial but I'm scared.....


----------



## PMBG83 (Jan 26, 2008)

so pretty!


----------



## Kim. (Jan 28, 2008)

The colours are so intense. Thanks for the tut your eyes look beautiful. Are Light Teal Frost e/s
Matte Teal e/s Mac? if so what collection where they from because i cant find them i need them now lol


----------



## anmackey85 (Jan 29, 2008)

No actually their from this huge palette I got off ebay for really cheap. The e/s in it is so pigmented and bright that its a great MAC dupe. Its like 136 colors in it.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 31, 2008)

yowza!!!


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Jan 31, 2008)

beautiful :}


----------



## mreichert (Jan 31, 2008)

Love those colors! Nice job- looks great


----------



## anmackey85 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you guys sooooo much for the comments!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 17, 2008)

the colours look gorgeous on your skintone, fabulous !


----------

